# Geese, Ducks & Cranes! 2 banded specks and more birds arrived, especially GEESE



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Pretty solid morning highlighted by one of our groups shooting 2 banded specks! Even more geese seem to have found there way to the Texas Coastal Prairie thanks to this last front. Everywhere we are finding geese there are also good herds of pintails. We have room this Sun(1st) for anyone interested in hunting geese. We currently have 5+ goose feeds on our properties, and only a couple goose hunts booked over the next couple days.

Goose hunts are $225 per person and we hunt in the decoys.

To book or get more details:
Call/Text Daniel: 979.240.5312
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.run-n-gunadventures.com


















































































COUPLE VIDOES OF BIRDS/FEEDS
Sorry for some of the language, seeing birds always gets us a little excited....


----------

